# Best Pants and Boots?



## SJL96 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm sure this has been covered (I did search first), but could anyone make recommendations for EMS pants and shoes (cost no object)?  I'm just starting out, but I'm looking for quality, comfort, etc.  FWIW, I live in Texas so it is about to get hot and humid around here. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 7, 2013)

Were the dozens of threads you found in your search not sufficient? Is there something specific you're looking for that wasn't answered in all of those other threads?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Were the dozens of threads you found in your search not sufficient? Is there something specific you're looking for that wasn't answered in all of those other threads?



This. 

5.11 are popular. That's all I can say


----------



## SJL96 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just found one thread in another forum - sorry.  I think I've got enough info now...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 8, 2013)

5.11 taclite pants are money. More pockets than you know what to do with. Plus they're comfortable and not super hot in the summer. We don't get Texas hear but sit right around 100 all summer of dry heat.

I like my 5.11 ATAC side zips as well, people say they don't last long but I've had mine for two years and they're just getting to the point of needing replacing. If cost is no object it'd be worth spending more to get a boot with a rebuildable sole. 

What did you search? There are a few really good boot threads on here as well as hundreds of threads about other uniform items... Try searching only titles of threads. Four letters and up if I'm not mistaken. Most forum search engines filter out 3 letter words and below because they're so common.

For what it's worth, Poetic did ask a valid question.


----------



## cspinebrah (Jun 9, 2013)

*Boots*

All American 401's


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> 5.11 taclite pants are money. More pockets than you know what to do with. Plus they're comfortable and not super hot in the summer. We don't get Texas hear but sit right around 100 all summer of dry heat.
> 
> I like my 5.11 ATAC side zips as well, people say they don't last long but I've had mine for two years and they're just getting to the point of needing replacing. If cost is no object it'd be worth spending more to get a boot with a rebuildable sole.
> 
> ...



+1 on the 5.11 taclite EMS pants and the 5.11 ATAC side zips. I've used both and they are indeed comfortable.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jun 11, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> +1 on the 5.11 taclite EMS pants and the 5.11 ATAC side zips. I've used both and they are indeed comfortable.



I love all my 5.11 stuff. My 5.11 boots are the most comfortable books I have ever had, and my taclite pants are super comfortable even in the summer.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 11, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> I love all my 5.11 stuff. My 5.11 boots are the most comfortable books I have ever had, and my taclite pants are super comfortable even in the summer.



I'm sad, my new job will have me wearing Flying Cross pants and shirts... At least I'll still be wearing 5.11 boots.


----------



## takl23 (Jun 13, 2013)

I love my 5.11 pants. I have flying cross uniform shirt/pants for the PD and they're not holding up very well. I wear Corcoran boots and they have lasted a good while.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> 5.11 taclite pants are money. More pockets than you know what to do with. Plus they're comfortable and not super hot in the summer. We don't get Texas hear but sit right around 100 all summer of dry heat.
> 
> I like my 5.11 ATAC side zips as well, people say they don't last long but I've had mine for two years and they're just getting to the point of needing replacing. If cost is no object it'd be worth spending more to get a boot with a rebuildable sole.
> 
> ...



Have any examples of boots that can be resoled?


----------



## Bullets (Jun 13, 2013)

I used to wear the 5.11 ATAC but i was issued Haix Special Fighters and i love them. I am moving away from 5.11 for the simple fact that they may last a year, but with certain brands like Haix, Danner, and All-American i can send them my boots and they will refurbish them for the price of a cheap 5.11 Speed. My Haix cost $90 to:

Replace sole with original HAIX materials
Any stitching necessary including replace back heel strap
Replace or repair toe cap if necessary
Replace any missing hardware (eyelets, lace hooks, etc.)
New HAIX insole
New HAIX laces
Clean, shampoo, polish, deodorize

so i get a shoe back that is already broken in and comfortable from an company that backs their products. 

I have a set of Danner Ft. Lewis for the winter and they have a similar procedure with equally excellent customer service


----------



## mjrett (Jun 21, 2013)

Aspen Mills pants are very good.


----------



## MikloHP (Jun 23, 2013)

The most comfortable boots i ever wore are the Haix Airpower R1's. they will run about $250 but worth every penny. 

My recommendation for pants are Workrite Nomex pants. They are lightweight and keep you cool. Plus they are flame resistant.


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Jul 19, 2013)

5.11 pants (company issued) and they're great. I have Magnum Viper 2 side zip boots currently, had them for 8 months and still holding up strong. Comfortable too!


----------



## Tigger (Jul 19, 2013)

Blue Tongue boots by Redback. No regrets going to slip ons that's for sure. 

My 5.11 pants are fine but the thigh pockets are unnecessarily large in my opinion and I have no idea what you put in ankle pockets.

I have some Propper pants too that I like a lot, but they were more expensive and had to be tailored and I didn't have time for that last time I bought pants.


----------



## CFal (Jul 25, 2013)

16" Maine Hunting Shoe


----------



## Squad-6 (Jul 27, 2013)

5.11 Isn't in my budget, I use ****es EMT pant & Magnum Boots. Both from eBay typically.


----------



## treckker (Jul 28, 2013)

Boots - Rocky Paratrooper boots with the side zip
Pants- 5.11 BDU style


----------



## cusadiz (Jul 31, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I have no idea what you put in ankle pockets.



Phone(s) and pocket protocols. I have a weird aversion to having crap in my normal pockets and, when you're sitting down, those pockets are incredibly easy to get to. Open the flap on a thigh pocket when you're sitting and everything falls out.


----------



## Roy51 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Pants & Boots*

Been awhile since I logged on.

Pants: Cannot say enough about the TruSpec navy blue ripstop 24/7 pants. The wear and tear is almost imperceptible... I have worn out polo after polo without having to replace these pants.  Even the invisible slot hip pockets take a Surefire on one side and Benchmade folder on the other: no fishing for either in a pinch. Plenty otherwise room for a Rite in the Rain, shears, credential case, wallet, etc.

Boots- I echo what others say about quality.  I hear a lot of good about Haix, but I choose Danner simply because it's the same perfect fit as what I wear on the trail, but in a uniform boot.  Extremely durable, take a great shine, and have replaceable OEM zippers.  Whatcha gonna do when those permanent side zippers break on the cheap boots?


----------



## JDEMT535 (Oct 31, 2013)

I would recommend 5.11 pants 100%. If you live in an area where its predominately warm, look into the taclites. They have the same amount of pocket space and cargo area, but are a lot thinner so you won't heat up as badly. The regular 5.11 are thicker but work amazingly never had a problem with them. 

Boots I can honestly say any 5.11 boot is great. I enjoy the high ankle boots personally so my ankles won't roll when stair chairing a 300 lb pt down 7 flights of stairs...it can get tough.

I sound like a 5.11 rep but they really work!


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll add another vote for the 5.11 pants. I have a pair of the taclites which I really love. Unfortunately I'm going to have to replace them as I seem to have ingrown them. (ingrown as in the opposite of outgrown) I still haven't figured out a use for the strap in the back. Maybe I'm just not creative enough.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 5, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> I'll add another vote for the 5.11 pants. I have a pair of the taclites which I really love. Unfortunately I'm going to have to replace them as I seem to have ingrown them. (ingrown as in the opposite of outgrown) I still haven't figured out a use for the strap in the back. Maybe I'm just not creative enough.



The strap in the back is a radio strap that allows a portable radio to be hung from it.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2013)

Among other things I have seen it used for clipping carabiners to, holding a maglite in place, clipping a radio strap keeper to, and some other stuff that escapes me. 

Originally their pants were made for rock climbing (hence the name), and that's where the idea originally came from as there are similar loops on harnesses.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Among other things I have seen it used for clipping carabiners to, holding a maglite in place, clipping a radio strap keeper to, and some other stuff that escapes me.
> 
> Originally their pants were made for rock climbing (hence the name), and that's where the idea originally came from as there are similar loops on harnesses.



Right. Thus the 5.11 name. (A difficult climbing route grade)


----------



## Tigger (Nov 6, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Right. Thus the 5.11 name. (A difficult climbing route grade)



I am no 5.11 climber but I do enjoy climbing.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 6, 2013)

CodeBru1984 said:


> The strap in the back is a radio strap that allows a portable radio to be hung from it.



Yeah, I tried that. It works if I remember to remove the radio before sitting down in the rig. Ouch!  That and the radio seems to unclog to easily if it gets jostled. I just clip the radio to the belt instead. Must just be me.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 6, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> unclog



"unclip" 

Darn autocorrect. Although there are times I'd like to unclog the radio.


----------



## hoeyxd (Dec 15, 2013)

Workrite uniforms and haix boots.


----------



## cspinebrah (Dec 15, 2013)

hoeyxd said:


> Workrite uniforms and haix boots.



Yah broo the ocho / GSA


----------



## hoeyxd (Dec 15, 2013)

Liberty???


----------



## cspinebrah (Dec 15, 2013)

hoeyxd said:


> liberty???



amr homie


----------



## hoeyxd (Dec 15, 2013)

Haha wudup dude!


----------



## brian328 (Dec 18, 2013)

i am a fan of redbacks as well as these: http://www.firefightersafety.com/firefighteriiistationboot.aspx


----------



## kneedz (Dec 20, 2013)

*Want to offer input on clothing?*

Hello, New to the site, former EMT when in the US Coast Guard. I now own a clothing company that offers a product that may be a good solution to the industry. We manufacture a clothing line that has a built in gel kneepad and though we've been in other industries for some time, I would like to manufacture a garment for the EMS field. If anyone has tried a pair of our clothes I would love to know about it, if you have a favorite I would like to know what specifically you like about it. I've read the posts on 5.11 and am familiar with their products (and problems). 
We manufacture our garments using the very best American components, and have a ton of other features and benifits that may work perfectly for this industry, but what SPECIFICALLY can we do to make a badass line of clothing for EMS folks? 
Any input would help, I hate to come across as spamming, but as a former EMT myself I hope someone out there can help us with this product line. Thanks in advance for the input, I look forward to discussing further.


----------



## Kevinf (Dec 20, 2013)

I like to see a few features in my pants:

At least one key loop off of the lateral front side belt loops
Crouch gusset
Stretch/Flex expanding waistband
An abundance of pockets: one bellowed cargo with tuckable flap (folds into pocket), one regular cargo with at least two sub pockets for (smart)phone/wallet/knife/shears/whatever
Same pants offered with a thermal lining (fleece/flannel) for cold weather
Tool loops for radio/stethoscope clip/etc

I had a pair of pants long ago that had the hip and backside pockets sewn OUTSIDE of the pants, rather than as a flap that tucks through inside as most traditional pockets do. They were really nice, things couldn't get twisted around inside, the pocket sleeves don't bunch up when putting on pants or moving around and there was more room in the thigh. Really nice, can't find any pants with that anymore. Sad times.


----------



## kneedz (Dec 20, 2013)

Kevinf said:


> I like to see a few features in my pants:
> 
> At least one key loop off of the lateral front side belt loops
> Crouch gusset
> ...



Interesting comments. Some things I think we've already incorporated:
Crotch gusset, we've been making kneeling pants for about 7 years for food industry (think Kellogg, Frito Lay). We learned early on to incorporate a gusset so nothing rips. 
All of our cargo pockets are sewn on the outside and we fold over the bottom fabric so that sharp tools don't poke through the seams.
We have a pretty good pocket configuration on the cargo's right now. Even some with flaps that Velcro down for multi tool or shears. 

Some things I will take note of: stretch waist, we are looking to do this on a future line for women, but interesting to see if the fellas want it as well. 

Key Loop: can you expand on this? What exactly is this for (please don't say keys <_<) but specifically what is it made of, do belt loops not work?

Thermal lining we may do this on some of the carpenter lines we do (think Carhartt), would you think its beneficial on standard uniform/ cargo models?

Can you elaborate on the tool loop stuff? What material, location, applications etc...

Any products that you know of that have any of these features? Have you checked out our line? kneedz . com 

Our specialty (and patents) are based on the gel kneepad being in there full time, but we've learned to ask questions of the industries to find out about the specific features they need for their industry so here we are. 

Here's another quick question, what about FR (flame resistant) fabrics? Our biggest seller right now is in that product line, though mostly for those exposed to arc or flash fire incidents (electricians, wind techs, utilities, oil and gas). Is there a big exposure to that hazard (flaming cars, meth houses, attacked by lighters) in this field? Making a push for the boys in FD to go FR, but not sure if anyone needs it yet in straight EMS work, thoughts? 

Anyone else? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kevinf (Dec 21, 2013)

I can't say I've seen the need for fire resistant pants, save for the heavy smokers who drop cigarettes on themselves. I'm in the northeastern states area so I'd definitely like an EMT pant with thermal lining for when we are working 3AM and it's 10 degrees and windy. They also help pad out bumps and impacts day to day in cooler weather and can prevent snow and the like from seeping all the way through right away.

I've attached a photo of my pants with a key loop. I use it to hold my retractable badge holder for CPR/ID/EMT/door FOB cards. It's basically just a belt loop extended down and sewn in the middle. That little loops makes passing my door FOBs off to my partner much easier if needed. The tool loop is also visible... just a thick and wide fabric band that clips can slide over and grip to. Also shown are the tuckable flaps for the cargo with the two rider pockets that I use for various sundries.


----------



## kneedz (Dec 23, 2013)

*Ah Ha*

I see the key holder now, I've seen those before, just wasn't sure who they were for. Makes sense. Who makes those pants? 
I like the fold in flaps too, how does that benifit in your line of work? 
Sorry if I ask stupid questions, just trying to get as much information as possible. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Kevinf (Dec 23, 2013)

kneedz said:


> I see the key holder now, I've seen those before, just wasn't sure who they were for. Makes sense. Who makes those pants?
> I like the fold in flaps too, how does that benifit in your line of work?
> Sorry if I ask stupid questions, just trying to get as much information as possible. Thanks for the input.



Duluth Trading Company makes the pants, they also have them in thermal lined versions.

The tuck in flaps are nice because it allows me easy access to a pocketful of gloves that I don't need to fight with the flap for, but I can untuck the flap if I'm going to be out in the rain or I want to secure something else in the pocket instead. I can choose to leave the one tall rider pocket free or covered depending on what I'm carrying and if I want quick access or security.


----------



## kneedz (Dec 24, 2013)

The tuck in flaps are nice because it allows me easy access to a pocketful of gloves that I don't need to fight with the flap for, but I can untuck the flap if I'm going to be out in the rain or I want to secure something else in the pocket instead. I can choose to leave the one tall rider pocket free or covered depending on what I'm carrying and if I want quick access or security.[/QUOTE]

I'll have to take a look at those, thanks for the input. Great information so far I appreciate it. Have a great holiday!


----------

